# Benedict Pictet: The seriousness of the gospel call



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 22, 2019)

Now although God does not at all intend the salvation of the non-elect, yet he deals with the greatest truth and seriousness when he calls them, nor can any charge of mockery or deceit be brought against him. ...

For more see, Benedict Pictet: The seriousness of the gospel call does not imply a divine intention to save the non-elect.

P.S. His interpretation of the Canons of Dort may be of interest to some of you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

